
“the web is a bad tool for most of the things we use it for” - exolymph
https://medium.com/@enkiv2/id-definitely-say-the-web-is-a-bad-tool-for-most-of-the-things-we-use-it-for-c4c86124a678#.2nu01t1vm
======
DashRattlesnake
> HTTP specs provide response codes that address some of the problems related
> to addressing documents via their position on machines. (Doing this rather
> than using CAN is a mistake in the first place, but TBL was working with a
> slow network before ideas about CAN were very widespread.)

What's the expansion of "CAN"? He never defines that acronym.

~~~
dTal
content-adressed networking, I assume by contrast.

